# Swap Alu Road bike for Steel Road Bike [54cm]



## bianco (11 Nov 2007)

I've got a Decathlon alu road bike 54cm that I'd like to trade for a steel bike.

Its got STIs, dual pivot calipers, true wheel, selle royal seat, hutchinson tyres.

Would like to swap for something more "vintage". 

Gears are a must.

Any offers or questions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## urbanfatboy (3 Jan 2008)

How about a swap for my 80% complete Vintage Viscount Aerospace?

Which Decathlon bike is it?


----------



## bianco (13 Jan 2008)

urbanfatboy said:


> How about a swap for my 80% complete Vintage Viscount Aerospace?
> 
> Which Decathlon bike is it?



Sorry mate, I've bought some extra bits for it now and going to use it as my winter bike!

Hows the no smoking going?


----------



## urbanfatboy (16 Jan 2008)

me?? been stopped 3 years now, good of you to remember


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (12 Feb 2008)

Balls, I would love to swap my vintage steel Raleigh.


----------



## urbanfatboy (29 Sep 2008)

still want rid of the Raleigh? What is it?


----------

